# Sony Cyber-Shot DSC-RX10 IV



## Jeff15 (Aug 30, 2019)

Anyone had any experience with this camera ?


----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 20, 2019)

I now have one of these cameras, results to follow........


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 20, 2019)

Looking forward to seeing your photos with this.


----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 23, 2019)

One of my first shots with my new Sony RX10 M IV


----------



## Donde (Dec 22, 2019)

Great shot!


----------



## Jeff15 (Dec 22, 2019)

There have been many more since this one...........


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 22, 2019)

Jeff15 said:


> There have been many more since this one...........



Glad you’re enjoying the new toy


----------



## phlash46 (Mar 3, 2020)

Jeff15 said:


> Anyone had any experience with this camera ?


Yes, and, it's  extraordinary.  Look at these.


----------



## Jeff15 (Mar 3, 2020)

Very good shooting.........


----------



## phlash46 (Mar 3, 2020)

Thanks!


----------



## Jeff15 (Mar 4, 2020)

The Sony RX10 M4 is the most versatile camera anyone could want, in my opinion.......


----------



## Wasp1 (Mar 22, 2020)

Can I ask if you are use the camera in manual mode or what other mode.
I have tried a few time to move to full manual mode with my camera.
Got back home and downloaded the shots to see they were on a very 
bad level. I went back out and put it back in to auto and got shot like what is shown.
But so far I have found my camera to be a little hit and miss.
SO this is what I have found with this camera.


----------



## Jeff15 (Mar 22, 2020)

I must confess that I never use manual, always shutter or aperture priority with auto iso...


----------



## crazyphotodude (May 29, 2020)

Wasp1 said:


> Can I ask if you are use the camera in manual mode or what other mode.
> I have tried a few time to move to full manual mode with my camera.
> Got back home and downloaded the shots to see they were on a very
> bad level. I went back out and put it back in to auto and got shot like what is shown.
> ...




I just signed up to this forum just to answer your question...................
I had a most horrible initial experience after buying this camera...........
I'm not a very experience photographer but literally nothing i did on this camera helped............
auto, manual, every setting i tried for a year...................crap,
the shop wouldn't buy it back, nobody seemed to know what was wrong................
Here's what solved it for me................
I upgraded the firmware.............they said it wouldn't help but guess what?  it solved 95 percent of the issues i had..............it works soooooooooooo much better!  see if you have ver. 1  still of firmware.
if you have ver.2 already........idk


----------



## Jeff15 (May 30, 2020)

Hello and welcome, I am glad you sorted it........


----------



## crazyphotodude (May 30, 2020)

it was extremely frustrating experience!  I love the camera now but will have second thoughts before buying another sony....   I used to work in an industry where the machines we repaired the manufacturers would say the firmware fixed one issue when it really fixed alot of issues.  So I'm not suprised it fixed it, but it took forever to even find that the firmware had a new version out!


----------



## Jeff15 (May 30, 2020)

I love my Sony RX10 M4, best thing since sliced bread.......


----------



## crazyphotodude (May 30, 2020)

I agree, once fixed it is a great do it all camera!


----------



## Wasp1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Thanks for the info on doing the firmware update but as I looked on my camera it is already on version 2.
So it looks like I have to stay in manual all the time.


----------



## crazyphotodude (Jun 6, 2020)

Camera has a lot of settings.  might try a reset?


----------



## Jeff15 (Jun 6, 2020)

Mine does everything I need it to do, good luck.....


----------



## Wasp1 (Jun 7, 2020)

Crazy I did do a factory reset and if anything it made it far worse. 
I have a feeling I might have got the one that just isn't quite right yet still works.
The other day I went out with our photo group and out of 154 shot less than 50 were workable.
But not one setting was changed yet I got different results.

Today after I watch a few youtubey things I done a few setting changes to what they were saying.
I then went outside and set up a tape and place a small eraser  and a battery  plastic holder on a flat surface about 5 foot off the ground.
Stepped back 10 foot and  took a shot of each and went back about 10 foot until I reached 40 foot.
Each time I adjusted the zoom to get it right. 
Then I thought I should put the camera on full zoom and doing all over again as this would give me a true shot.
Done it and downloaded the shots and the results were good and pleasing.

Tomorrow I will try a few shots over the road as I live across fro a wetlands with ducks and waterbirds in it. So this will be the final test.
If this does fail I know I will need to put it in to be looked at as I will be about ready to throw it away if this all fails.
I will keep you posted on the results.


----------



## Wasp1 (Jun 9, 2020)

I done a focus test the other day and went from 10 feet away and then added 10 feet until I was 40 feet  away from an eraser and a camera battery plastic holder box.
I adjusted the zoom on all of these and I got a quite a good result even to the longest distance.
But I thought this wasn't a real test so I re done it on all the same length again but with the zoom fully out.
To my surprise I got a good result even at 10 feet away.
The next day I went over to the wetlands and here I got a few hit and missed but over all it was good.
I am now much more happier with this camera.
Posting up the shot of the full zoom at 10 feet away.


----------



## phlash46 (Aug 25, 2020)

Jeff15 said:


> Anyone had any experience with this camera ?


I'veused it for a year. Fantastic all arounder!


----------



## phlash46 (Nov 17, 2020)

Wasp1 said:


> Can I ask if you are use the camera in manual mode or what other mode.
> I have tried a few time to move to full manual mode with my camera.
> Got back home and downloaded the shots to see they were on a very
> bad level. I went back out and put it back in to auto and got shot like what is shown.
> ...



I usually shoot these pictures in aperture preferrred, using continuous AF, center point with tracking.


----------



## Wasp1 (Nov 18, 2020)

I will give that one a go next time I go out. 
Well before I go out as I want to make sure how they come out.
I will say that of late I am getting a few good results and liking what I am seeing.
Still in all auto though every now and then I have to go manual focus to get a bird through the branches.
So I will post a few to show how things are going.


----------



## mikevn (Dec 6, 2020)

Jeff15 said:


> Very good shooting.........


I think so.


----------

